# Gift for my daughtrs riding instructor



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

something she can use but not something boring. Maybe somwthing for her horses, like some home made treats or a new curry comb or dandy brush, maybe a gift card to the local tack shop


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

A gift card for dinner is always a welcome gift. Heck it's a night out AND a night off from cooking - doesn't get much better than that for me.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I second the dinner GC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Someone, and I'll look up who in a minute, hand paints brushes. It would definitely be something unique. I haven't read through the whole thread so I can't believe comment on prices.

Here's the link to the thread. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/what-do-you-think-my-hand-136291/

Not sure why I can't make the link work. It's in the grooming section, called "What do you think of my hand painted brushes?"


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

aforred said:


> Someone, and I'll look up who in a minute, hand paints brushes. It would definitely be something unique. I haven't read through the whole thread so I can't believe comment on prices.
> 
> Here's the link to the thread.
> 
> ...


Just checked prices. They range from $12-25 if you tell her you saw them on HF, and she will do custom designs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Doesn't sound like you want to do this but honestly, I'm so greatful for even just a $20 tip at the end of a show day....mostly because I enjoy the show process, I love seeing my student do well and having fun and I'm getting paid already...it's my job! I'm sure you're trainer truly loves working with your daughter, as evidenced through her above and beyond gestures. A dinner gift card truly is very appreciated (is she a college student like me? We love to not have to do dishes and eat something other then Mac and cheese!). I guess my biggest point is, no matter what it is, she'll most likely appreciate it because it's an unexpected reward for doing something she's probably enjoyed. 

Otherwise, the person who mentioned horsehair jewlery and another who mentioned the painted brushes have a good idea. Something useful and horsey (so she can at least use/wear it around the barn) is a great idea. I've gotten jewlery that wasn't horsey, only problem was it was something I'd never really wear either (I still totally appreciated it, was the thought that counts!) Is there a favorite thing you see her with all the time? For me I'd say, every instructor needs a good ball cap for lessons in the sun, a tack store gift card to be used on tack or riding clothes, I'd so appreciate a corny "coolest instructor" t shirt or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Gift card is always nice. I usually get box of good (European) chocolate or bottle of nice wine (if person likes it), but it's me (frankly I don't see why the gifts should be horse-related  ). Horsey stuff like set of brushes or saddle pad would make another great gift.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The best gift I got this year from a student was a handwritten thank you. There's no better reward than having a kid let you know that you are the driving force behind the successes they have had. Her mom included an envelope with a cash bonus, which was nice but the words from my student were much better than money. 

I have another lesson family that always gives me a gc to my favorite restaurant & they add a coupon for babysitting so that my hubby & I can enjoy the dinner gc. They have teenage girls and a younger daughter that is close to my daughter's age so she gets to have a sleepover with their girls. That is always much appreciated as we rarely have the time to go out alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

A gift certificate is always a good idea. I'm a fan of giving gift certificates for things like relaxation or nail treatments since I feel like it's something that people don't often treat themselves to.

When I was a teenage and working at the barn, me and one of the other workers pitched in $25 each and bought my boss (who always complained about her back hurting) a 30-minute Swedish massage from a nearby Avalon spa.


----------

